# LOL BEATING A DEAD HORSE



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i just brought him home and im gonna post some pics soon. ive had my eye on this guy for about 2 months now and im so happy i got him! he is not shy at all, whenever i saw him at pedros he would come right up to the glass, the only one in his section, it was love at first sight! he is very thin, but pedro told me some TLC would do him good and tyhats just what im gonna do! he is eyeing down the feeders from the bag as i am acclimating him! they are clean, they were used to cycle the tank and have been there for 2 months now! ill post pics soon


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

joey said:


> i just brought him home and im gonna post some pics soon. ive had my eye on this guy for about 2 months now and im so happy i got him! he is not shy at all, whenever i saw him at pedros he would come right up to the glass, the only one in his section, it was love at first sight! he is very thin, but pedro told me some TLC would do him good and tyhats just what im gonna do! he is eyeing down the feeders from the bag as i am acclimating him! they are clean, they were used to cycle the tank and have been there for 2 months now! ill post pics soon


Hey, congrats on the pick up man! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice pick up man!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, congrats! Now that is a fish not many people on the site have. I can't wait to see pictures, and I'm so happy you like him.








~Taylor~


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

nice fish cant wait to see da fish


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

hmmmm. I dont belive its a hollandi.....post some pictures


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> hmmmm. I dont belive its a hollandi.....post some pictures


well thanks but me and pedro are pretty sure it is, i took some pics, not the best but pretty good.ill try for some more tomorrow. he seems a lil stressed right now, but i noticed one of the fish have no more tail at all its all gone lol
View attachment 95219

pic of him from the front
View attachment 95225

View attachment 95224

View attachment 95223

View attachment 95222

View attachment 95221

View attachment 95220


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

nice p!


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

He looks to be VERY thin. Pump the food to that guy, but make sure the water is clean.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

cameras have a focus option









nice fish man!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Eating Machine said:


> cameras have a focus option
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya i know, its not mine i borrowed it, and i dont really know how to use it


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

nice p!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

well now he doesnt look so good, im hoping hes just stressed becasue he was fine at the shop, and hes been fine for a while, hes just sorta lying on the ground and what not then swims around and lies back down and now hes kinda loosing his balance. ive had my eye on this guy for a while, i know hes not sick, but i dont know how im gonna sleep tonight and i was actually kinda tired because i havent had a wink of sleep in 2 days now.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok hes dead, well that sucked


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice Serrasalmus species, but it was no S. hollandi.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Nice Serrasalmus species, but it was no S. hollandi.


well then please, what was it then, keyword WAS
View attachment 95235

View attachment 95236


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

why did it die?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

joey said:


> ok hes dead, well that sucked


Gutted for u pal


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ratman said:


> ok hes dead, well that sucked


Gutted for u pal
[/quote]
oiy just what does that mean m8te?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

damn man that sucks







.. try to buy sum cheap fish and throw them in there.. sorta like cichlids or somethign just to make sure there isnt something other than your chemistry just to check.. but damn man sorry for the loss


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

joey said:


> ok hes dead, well that sucked


Gutted for u pal
[/quote]
oiy just what does that mean m8te?
[/quote]

it means he feels ur pain.

and that sux man, just been worrying about a new serra too, it sux.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

joey said:


> hmmmm. I dont belive its a hollandi.....post some pictures


well thanks but me and pedro are pretty sure it is, i took some pics, not the best but pretty good.ill try for some more tomorrow. he seems a lil stressed right now, but i noticed one of the fish have no more tail at all its all gone lol

[/quote]

The problem is Hollandi is not even authenticated as a real species. Probually eiganami, these fish change alot when small, and can look totaly different in a few monthes. Plus the original holotype is gone. Hollandi seems to be used alot now adays and it is wrong, the fish are always something else....


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, looked like a very nice fish


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

therizman1 said:


> Sorry for your loss, looked like a very nice fish


not really. the fish has a huge indent in it. looked very sick and thin. pedro needs to feed his fish.
wes


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I was kind of implying would have been a very nice looking fish once it was beefed up a little and not so sickly looking


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

That was definately one anoxeric fish.  Definately needed some beef cake.

Sorry for your loss man. Hope you find out whats going on with the tank or if it was just the fish.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

therizman1 said:


> I was kind of implying would have been a very nice looking fish once it was beefed up a little and not so sickly looking










sorry if you took my post the wrong way. i wasn't trying to flame you. i understand now.
wes


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

yea, sorry to hear about it man







that fish didn;t look like a very healthy fish when ya got it and the move must have just put him over the edge of being able ot adjust....hopefully ya get somethin else to replace him and it grows nice and healthy.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry about the loss man. Hope you can find out what went wrong and remedy the situation.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Dang man that sucked...

but it didnt look so hot when i saw the first pic.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

The fish definately looked malnourished.. it could have been an internal parasite


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry man...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For joey'd:

The photo is too out of focus to tell you which Serrasalmus species it WAS. But given the history of imports that have come in under the name S. hollandi, your fish was probably S. sanchezi. As pointed out by mashunter, S. hollandi will probably be placed as a synonym of S. eigenmanni. Your fish is not even close to that species.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> For joey'd:
> 
> The photo is too out of focus to tell you which Serrasalmus species it WAS. But given the history of imports that have come in under the name S. hollandi, your fish was probably S. sanchezi. As pointed out by mashunter, S. hollandi will probably be placed as a synonym of S. eigenmanni. Your fish is not even close to that species.


I have had multiple talks with Frank (Hastatus) about this particular fish when AS had it up and I got the same conclusion Mas and Frank have stated. 
Sorry but that is no Hollandi.
and sorry for your loss


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

joey said:


> Sorry for your loss, looked like a very nice fish


not really. the fish has a huge indent in it. looked very sick and thin. pedro needs to feed his fish.
wes
[/quote]

the fish was handpicked.. just dont want people to think pedro shipped the fish..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll write this again. Live feeders are the #1 cause of parasite/disease infection of ornamental fishes.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You hand picked that fish ?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

how much did you pay for it? i honestly dont think pedro should have sold it to you in the condition it was in. pedro himself told you it just needs TLC.......... to sell a fish in such poor skinny condition and leave it up to the consumer to do their best to make the fish recover is kinda like selling him a brand new car with a bunch of problems and then saying it just needs TLC.

i hope pedro can help you out in getting another fish for a deal, especially after you were so excited about this fish. pedro always seems like a stand up guy so i am sure he will do something for you......... its not like the fish went thru stress in shipping so i believe the fish was doomed even before it came into your possession.

what kind of "feeders" were you planning to feed them?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> how much did you pay for it? i honestly dont think pedro should have sold it to you in the condition it was in. pedro himself told you it just needs TLC.......... to sell a fish in such poor skinny condition and leave it up to the consumer to do their best to make the fish recover is kinda like selling him a brand new car with a bunch of problems and then saying it just needs TLC.
> 
> i hope pedro can help you out in getting another fish for a deal, especially after you were so excited about this fish. pedro always seems like a stand up guy so i am sure he will do something for you......... its not like the fish went thru stress in shipping so i believe the fish was doomed even before it came into your possession.
> 
> what kind of "feeders" were you planning to feed them?


i agree, but he was also informed of the condition of the fish. 
a reduced price could have been in place.
or a deal that if the fish died in a short period the fish would be replaced.
hard to say when theres no proof that the water parameters were like.

this should also be resolved between pedro and joeyd and not discussed publicly IMO.


----------



## drewgotdat (Apr 28, 2005)

give the guy a new fish and stop labeling p's wrong! sorry for the loss my dude.


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> how much did you pay for it? i honestly dont think pedro should have sold it to you in the condition it was in. pedro himself told you it just needs TLC.......... to sell a fish in such poor skinny condition and leave it up to the consumer to do their best to make the fish recover is kinda like selling him a brand new car with a bunch of problems and then saying it just needs TLC.
> 
> i hope pedro can help you out in getting another fish for a deal, especially after you were so excited about this fish. pedro always seems like a stand up guy so i am sure he will do something for you......... its not like the fish went thru stress in shipping so i believe the fish was doomed even before it came into your possession.
> 
> what kind of "feeders" were you planning to feed them?


I disagree...If it was hand picked then he knew what he was getting into. Its like buying a new car with a bunch of problems but you know about them. You have to consider that pedro is in this business to make money so if someone is willing to pay him full price for a fish that is a little skinny and possibly sickly looking then why wouldn't he do it? If you asked for a discount because of the poor shape the fish was in, and he refused...then that would be a different story.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I think pedro's an awesome guy and has some great fish, but I will agree and say if pedro new the fish wasn't in the best health/didn't look 100% healthy it shouldn't have been sold. Even my local FS puts black covers over the diseased/not healthy. And it probably should have been labeled "unknown" but that's neither here nor there at this point. Sorry for your loss but probably lesson learned. I wouldn't buy a fish from god himself telling me "It only needs TLC"... Again nothing against pedro, I just know better.

I will say joeyd did pick it, but pedro knew it wasn't 100% so knowing how much internet business he does would you sell a small fish that "needs tlc" and risk reputation? I wouldn't. I'd say let me get him a little healthier and if you want him you can have him then..


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

drewgotdat said:


> give the guy a new fish and stop labeling p's wrong! sorry for the loss my dude.


y dont u try labeling fish at that size? sponsors are sponsors not biologists or ichyologists. this is an honest mistake.

its different when someone picks out a fish they know isnt eating and is skinny like that.. its basically the equivalent of buying a project car. you know its not at tip top shape but you enter in with hopes of changing that...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> I'll write this again. Live feeders are the #1 cause of parasite/disease infection of ornamental fishes.


the feeders were fine, they have been there for 2 months


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

this topic is getting out of hand


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

drewgotdat said:


> how much did you pay for it? i honestly dont think pedro should have sold it to you in the condition it was in. pedro himself told you it just needs TLC.......... to sell a fish in such poor skinny condition and leave it up to the consumer to do their best to make the fish recover is kinda like selling him a brand new car with a bunch of problems and then saying it just needs TLC.
> 
> i hope pedro can help you out in getting another fish for a deal, especially after you were so excited about this fish. pedro always seems like a stand up guy so i am sure he will do something for you......... its not like the fish went thru stress in shipping so i believe the fish was doomed even before it came into your possession.
> 
> what kind of "feeders" were you planning to feed them?


*i agree, but he was also informed of the condition of the fish. 
a reduced price could have been in place.*or a deal that if the fish died in a short period the fish would be replaced.
hard to say when theres no proof that the water parameters were like.

*this should also be resolved between pedro and joeyd and not discussed publicly IMO.*
[/quote]
thank you corey, and who says i paid a million bucks for it anyway, do you guys think pedro would pull some shady stuff like that? i dont, YOU ALL NEED TO STOP TAKING THIS UPON PEDRO, I AM A BIG BOY WHO CHOSE THE FISH!!!! ME I PICKED IT OUT, AGREED TO PAY WHATEVER AND THATS THAT, WHATS SO DIFFICULT ABOUT ALL THAT? ANY OF YOU CLAIMING PEDRO SHOULDNT HAVE SOLD THIS FISH TO ME, WELL YOU AND PEDRO ARE PROBABLY IN THE SA,E BOAT, BUT I DONT TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER! I GET WHAT I WANT!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Joey D, lighten up man, your the only one 'flaming out" so to speak........everyone is entitled to their opionion, but lighten up.........
pm me if you just want this closed, but your the other one I see flaming others directly


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You changed the title ?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> You changed the title ?


Sure seems that way. Wasup wit dat ?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> You changed the title ?


Sure seems that way. Wasup wit dat ?
[/quote]
i think the title fits the topic now, you dont?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

joey said:


> You changed the title ?


Sure seems that way. Wasup wit dat ?
[/quote]
i think the title fits the topic now, you dont? [/quote] 
Honestly anytime a fish dies that you purchase and you put LOL in the title i guess you deserve what happened with that type of attitude to the hobby. Later.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

damn man its a hard loss


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> You changed the title ?


Sure seems that way. Wasup wit dat ?
[/quote]
i think the title fits the topic now, you dont? [/quote] 
Honestly anytime a fish dies that you purchase and you put LOL in the title i guess you deserve what happened with that type of attitude to the hobby. Later.
[/quote]
well thats nice of you to make such a statement about my attitude which obviously you know nothing about, but if you woke up after the night i had and read what i read, you would have a laugh as well after reading all the crap most of you wrote. and yes, it is funny how most of you are beating a dead horse so its not like i called it "yahoo i have a dead fish lol".
But thank you JERRY_PLAKYDA for letting me know i deserve a dead fish, your such a nice person for that, where can i send you some flowers? "later"


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

to be honest why did you even pick-up the fish?

I'd understand if you'd just been delivered the fish, but you had seen this fish for two months (as you said) and he must of always been very very very under weight. I would of let Pedro put the weight on him and then picked him up when he was healthy.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> to be honest why did you even pick-up the fish?
> 
> I'd understand if you'd just been delivered the fish, but you had seen this fish for two months (as you said) and he must of always been very very very under weight. I would of let Pedro put the weight on him and then picked him up when he was healthy.


i took him because i thought he was the coolest thing id ever seen!
but this is fun, talking about what i should have done and all but i did what i did and now your all making me feel like an ass for it , so i just wanted to say thank you everyone, your all so kind, i love you all


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Shouldn't the title be "Beating a dead P"? LOL

(Sorry bad joke..)

Everyone has their opinion and they're just sharing it.


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

i think this thread is a joke as well... i think most people forget these are "fish", not humans... they will die and get sick, no matter what we can do... its just nature...

dont get me wrong... i love my rhom... but i know where to draw the line between animal and human... people who bash other hobbyists for not taking care of an animal the way they think it should is sad.... these are fish not children.. thats why they are in a glass cage

sorry for your fish joeyd, it looked nice...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> i think this thread is a joke as well... i think most people forget these are "fish", not humans... they will die and get sick, no matter what we can do... its just nature...
> 
> dont get me wrong... i love my rhom... but i know where to draw the line between animal and human... people who bash other hobbyists for not taking care of an animal the way they think it should is sad.... these are fish not children.. thats why they are in a glass cage
> 
> sorry for your fish joeyd, it looked nice...


thanks dude he was awsome,







i am very sad today, but my reds love me still, they look like they want some attention, im gonna play with them for a bit and relax .......


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry about your loss man I know how excited you must have been to get him


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> i think this thread is a joke as well... i think most people forget these are "fish", not humans... they will die and get sick, no matter what we can do... its just nature...
> 
> dont get me wrong... i love my rhom... but i know where to draw the line between animal and human... people who bash other hobbyists for not taking care of an animal the way they think it should is sad.... these are fish not children.. thats why they are in a glass cage
> 
> sorry for your fish joeyd, it looked nice...


people will die and get sick no matter what we do.

we are all part of nature.

you should take care of all animals, to not do this is sad, bashing people who dont is not.

who ever said they were children?

they breed in water, thats why we put them in glass cages and when we do, we take up a responsobility to take care of them.

just seems to me like your approwing of people that mistreat their pets and fish. might be wrong just seems like it.









(this is not to you joeyd)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i was just trying to back you and said nothing negative about pedro. i said basically he shouldnt have sold a fish in that condition to you. but yes you bought it anyways. but him being the world renowned pedro and him saying it just needs some TLC i too would think there was nothing wrong and that i could also feed the fish back into a healthy looking state.

so i hope you are directing the comments at me about flamming in your thread......... i was basically saying im sure pedro will take care of you and fix things and hook you up with just as nice a fish.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> i think this thread is a joke as well... i think most people forget these are "fish", not humans... they will die and get sick, no matter what we can do... its just nature...
> 
> dont get me wrong... i love my rhom... but i know where to draw the line between animal and human... people who bash other hobbyists for not taking care of an animal the way they think it should is sad.... these are fish not children.. thats why they are in a glass cage
> 
> sorry for your fish joeyd, it looked nice...


people will die and get sick no matter what we do.

we are all part of nature.

you should take care of all animals, to not do this is sad, bashing people who dont is not.

who ever said they were children?

they breed in water, thats why we put them in glass cages and when we do, we take up a responsobility to take care of them.

just seems to me like your approwing of people that mistreat their pets and fish. might be wrong just seems like it.









*(this is not to you joeyd)*
[/quote]
im not trying to fuel any fires but the way i feel about this whole treatment of animals is that we take them into our care and we must treat them with respect and pride, even though they are not humans but they are living beings and we should care for best we can. being said there are situations where there is nothing we can do and we have to take the good with the bad and realize all good things come to an end


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> i think this thread is a joke as well... i think most people forget these are "fish", not humans... they will die and get sick, no matter what we can do... its just nature...
> 
> dont get me wrong... i love my rhom... but i know where to draw the line between animal and human... people who bash other hobbyists for not taking care of an animal the way they think it should is sad.... these are fish not children.. thats why they are in a glass cage
> 
> sorry for your fish joeyd, it looked nice...


people will die and get sick no matter what we do.

we are all part of nature.

you should take care of all animals, to not do this is sad, bashing people who dont is not.

who ever said they were children?

they breed in water, thats why we put them in glass cages and when we do, we take up a responsobility to take care of them.

just seems to me like your approwing of people that mistreat their pets and fish. might be wrong just seems like it.









(this is not to you joeyd)
[/quote]

your first part is correct..

no one said they were children.... im using a metaphor... people treat their fish like children... meaning they baby them too much, they are fish... chillax... i thought you would have put 2 and 2 together...

and ya your wrong on assuming i praise fish mistreators... im just helping him out... cuz all he did was feed one fish to another.. do i have to go into the ocean and film a shark picking away at another larger creature? such as a whale? i mean jeeez man, i was helping him out cuz all he does is show a fish get eaten by piranhas and everyone flames him...

but HEY! u know what you do when you assume corey?

you make an ASS out of U and ME :laugh:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i dint catch anyone flame someone for feeding another fish to theyr p.
a thought you were speaking in general.
and i do think your post is saying that u should let people know when theyre doing something wrong, even if its only your opinion :

"people who bash other hobbyists for not taking care of an animal the way they think it should is sad"

this does not mention feeders just a case of people pointing out negligence and bad treatment. but hey i dont think your pro mis treating fish ofc not.
your post was i little off to thats all.

and joeyd, what you did was curageous if u ask me.
i think youre a great fish keeper.
to bad it didnt work, it was prob out of your hands anywhay.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

please dont threaten me on here or in pm. and it was you who pmed me with threats. the title was
you are pathetic ya know that right

you are ignored now. 
wes


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> please dont threaten me on here or in pm. and it was you who pmed me with threats. the title was
> you are pathetic ya know that right
> 
> you are ignored now.
> wes


lol ok first off im replyin to this once and only once, i have the pm you sent me and it aint so pretty either. i never threatened you, so stop saying that, if you want i will so you can know the difference.
i asked you to leave me alone and you just seem to keep comin at me, GET A LIFE AND LEAVE M,E ALONE, I SAID IT FIRST IN PRIVATE IN A PM NOW IM SAYIN IT PUBLICLY SO EVERYONE SEES IT!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i dont meen to add fuel here,

but how do you threaten some one on the internet? threaten to unplug their computer?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

bobme said:


> i dont meen to add fuel here,
> 
> but how do you threaten some one on the internet? threaten to unplug their computer?


way more serious than that.. u tell them they'll see jesus if they hit alt f4









i think this needs to b closededed


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

bobme said:


> i dont meen to add fuel here,
> 
> but how do you threaten some one on the internet? threaten to unplug their computer?


way more serious than that.. u tell them they'll see jesus if they hit alt f4









i think this needs to b closededed
[/quote]
wheres the any key?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I dont belive this thread is a joke at all....it started out with him showing pictures of his new fish, he thought it may be the rare S. hollandi, after the initial post the fish died.

So Joey d, first thought he had a rare fish, but found out it wasnt the species he thought, then to top it off the fish died on him, dont really think it was meant to be a joke


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

mashunter18 said:


> I dont belive this thread is a joke at all....it started out with him showing pictures of his new fish, he thought it may be the rare S. hollandi, after the initial post the fish died.
> 
> So Joey d, first thought he had a rare fish, but found out it wasnt the species he thought, then to top it off the fish died on him, dont really think it was meant to be a joke


yea, its serious.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

joey said:


> please dont threaten me on here or in pm. and it was you who pmed me with threats. the title was
> you are pathetic ya know that right
> 
> you are ignored now.
> wes


lol ok first off im replyin to this once and only once, i have the pm you sent me and it aint so pretty either. i never threatened you, so stop saying that, if you want i will so you can know the difference.
i asked you to leave me alone and you just seem to keep comin at me, GET A LIFE AND LEAVE M,E ALONE, I SAID IT FIRST IN PRIVATE IN A PM NOW IM SAYIN IT PUBLICLY SO EVERYONE SEES IT!
[/quote]
you never once said that. i said it to you. also you are the one who said i threatened you. now you are saying how do you threaten someone. i see you are one of them special kids.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thats it.

you asked for it.............

i couldnt figure out how to get it to be a .jpg and it wouldnt give me the option to change it when im saving but anyways you get my point


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> please dont threaten me on here or in pm. and it was you who pmed me with threats. the title was
> you are pathetic ya know that right
> 
> you are ignored now.
> wes


lol ok first off im replyin to this once and only once, i have the pm you sent me and it aint so pretty either. i never threatened you, so stop saying that, if you want i will so you can know the difference.
i asked you to leave me alone and you just seem to keep comin at me, GET A LIFE AND LEAVE M,E ALONE, I SAID IT FIRST IN PRIVATE IN A PM NOW IM SAYIN IT PUBLICLY SO EVERYONE SEES IT!
[/quote]
you never once said that. i said it to you. also you are the one who said i threatened you. now you are saying how do you threaten someone. i see you are one of them special kids.








[/quote]
YOUR ALL WITNESS' HES BOTHERING ME AND HARRASING ME AT THE SAME TIME, IM NOT RESPONDING TO THIS IMATURE PERSON, I AM ON MY WAY TO JERSEY THOUGH, I HTINK I MIGHT TAKE ROUT 22 AFTER I GET OUT THERE















BREAKOUT T. DOT LADIES BREAKOUT NYC GIRLS, BREAKOUT BREAKOUT L.A. LADIES, MAKE YOU GIRLS GET HIGH LIKE A KITE YO,T. DOT LADIES

IM GOING TO MY CAR NOW BYE ALL SEE YOU IN JERSEY














MOVE WHAT YOU WAITIN FOR


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

joey said:


> BREAKOUT T. DOT LADIES BREAKOUT NYC GIRLS, BREAKOUT BREAKOUT L.A. LADIES, MAKE YOU GIRLS GET HIGH LIKE A KITE YO,T. DOT LADIES


WTF? In english?

Seriously, piranhaking is a supposed to be a big mofo and I heard something about him going to aquascape today... watch out..


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

oscar119 said:


> BREAKOUT T. DOT LADIES BREAKOUT NYC GIRLS, BREAKOUT BREAKOUT L.A. LADIES, MAKE YOU GIRLS GET HIGH LIKE A KITE YO,T. DOT LADIES


WTF? In english?

Seriously, piranhaking is a supposed to be a big mofo and I heard something about him going to aquascape today... watch out..:laugh:
[/quote]

sean paul - breakout


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> BREAKOUT T. DOT LADIES BREAKOUT NYC GIRLS, BREAKOUT BREAKOUT L.A. LADIES, MAKE YOU GIRLS GET HIGH LIKE A KITE YO,T. DOT LADIES


WTF? In english?

Seriously, piranhaking is a supposed to be a big mofo and I heard something about him going to aquascape today... watch out..:laugh:
[/quote]

*sean paul - breakout*
[/quote]
HENNESSEY AND RED BULL MAKE ME GET PYSCHO BREAKOUT U.K. LADIES, YO YO
SEE YA THERE PIRANHA KING BUT I HAVE A STOP ON ROUTE 22 FIRST!!!!! MOVE WHAT YOU WAITING FOR, GIRL YOU KNOW YOUR SECURE, T. DOT LADIES


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

bobme said:


> i dont meen to add fuel here,
> 
> but how do you threaten some one on the internet? threaten to unplug their computer?


nah... i can find out where anyone lives by their ip address... then u just roll up to their house and do a drive-by.... now i wouldnt shoot anyone... i would just walk in with a semi=auto shotgun... and put some buck shot in your nicest fish tank... thats all...


----------



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

Ooooh...

Itallion Stallion soooo scary.

I think your a bitch! hahaha... You coming over to feed my elong?


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

:laugh: This is so hilarious. The one who started this topic is the one who is flaming and being overly-aggressive and then saying why is everybody flaming. Everyone has a right to their opinion as long as they are not being aggressive or rude. The guy who said Pedro shouldn't have sold him a fish so frail, said it with a lot of politeness and also said that Pedro is a stand up guy :laugh: I don't even know Pedro but judging from what I hear from his clients, he must be a stand up guy. People need to chill out. Don't get aggravated.....take it from me...I know...there is a piranha squad gang in this site and they will flame you to a crisp with their p-fury team attack if you so much as state your opinion in the wrong tone :laugh: This site belongs to them and so becarefull what you say...it's not like you could bash in their skulls with a hammer cuz this is just a site....a good one might I add...though it gets annoying when the squad starts flaming :laugh: All I could do is







Keep us all entertained....and last but not least...sorry for your loss Joey d...that was one freakin anorexic fish........almost looked like Calista Flockheart :laugh:


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

kamekazi said:


> :laugh: This is so hilarious. The one who started this topic is the one who is flaming and being overly-aggressive and then saying why is everybody flaming. Everyone has a right to their opinion as long as they are not being aggressive or rude. The guy who said Pedro shouldn't have sold him a fish so frail, said it with a lot of politeness and also said that Pedro is a stand up guy :laugh: I don't even know Pedro but judging from what I hear from his clients, he must be a stand up guy. People need to chill out. Don't get aggravated.....take it from me...I know...there is a piranha squad gang in this site and they will flame you to a crisp with their p-fury team attack if you so much as state your opinion in the wrong tone :laugh: This site belongs to them and so becarefull what you say...it's not like you could bash in their skulls with a hammer cuz this is just a site....a good one might I add...though it gets annoying when the squad starts flaming :laugh: All I could do is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinkin' Mary-Kate Olsen....?







<--- and thats what i would do to her.... even if she was a piranha... i cant wait till they flame me for my vids im gonna post... im gonna try and get an imported Iraqi bomb-squad baby to throw in the tank for my next feeding... it will be called Black Rhom VS. Towel Head Toddler...









and yes chris i will feed your elong... what do you want to get... a 6inch coi? or 6 inch rocket gf?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Please stay on topic and please think before what you type.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> I was thinkin' Mary-Kate Olsen....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep posting ignorant racial comments like this and you wont be a member long enough to post a video.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

ital1anstallion4 said:


> :laugh: This is so hilarious. The one who started this topic is the one who is flaming and being overly-aggressive and then saying why is everybody flaming. Everyone has a right to their opinion as long as they are not being aggressive or rude. The guy who said Pedro shouldn't have sold him a fish so frail, said it with a lot of politeness and also said that Pedro is a stand up guy :laugh: I don't even know Pedro but judging from what I hear from his clients, he must be a stand up guy. People need to chill out. Don't get aggravated.....take it from me...I know...there is a piranha squad gang in this site and they will flame you to a crisp with their p-fury team attack if you so much as state your opinion in the wrong tone :laugh: This site belongs to them and so becarefull what you say...it's not like you could bash in their skulls with a hammer cuz this is just a site....a good one might I add...though it gets annoying when the squad starts flaming :laugh: All I could do is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinkin' Mary-Kate Olsen....?







<--- and thats what i would do to her.... even if she was a piranha... i cant wait till they flame me for my vids im gonna post... im gonna try and get an imported Iraqi bomb-squad baby to throw in the tank for my next feeding... it will be called Black Rhom VS. Towel Head Toddler...









and yes chris i will feed your elong... what do you want to get... a 6inch coi? or 6 inch rocket gf?
[/quote]

Listen you racist piece if sh*t....I should wrap a towel around your head and shoot you in the face with my double barrel shotty. Hope you get







Sorry mods but I'm not gonna tolerate this kind of comment whether you guys like it or not. Someone close this topic cuz it's getting out of hand.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im thinking mods should start taking more action towards ignorant comments and spamming*derailing(.
seems like every single post becomes a fight or totally off/topic.
just my 2 cents


----------



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey Italian Stallion,

Just bring over a small child, we'll do the video of the man eating pirahna tonight.

No one will have a problem with that right? At least it's not eating another fish!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Starting to feel that time of the month for the entire site.

Closed.


----------

